# socialize at poodlefest in ontario cnada



## poodledreams (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm looking at putting together a poodle event for poddles of mini's, toys and standards (for either late spring or early summer) in Cambridge or Kitchener or Guelph. I've never put on any events so any suggestions at what could be at the events would be greats. I was thinking maybe some light vendors maybe some sponsors to help with any games we want to put on, maybe some poodle history, some games for the kids (Including the Poodle kids) a bbq, any suggestions would be fantastic.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We'd LOVE to be a part of something like this!!! I know some Poodle people in Cambridge, Kitchener and Guelph who might be interested too. Let me know if you need any help at this end... Would it be indoor or outdoor? Maybe a grooming exhibit would be a good idea. You might get some interest from Ren's Pet Depot in Aberfoyle. It would be cool if they'd send a rep, maybe have a booth and showcase the equipment needed to properly groom a Poodle.

I would definitely check the Canuck Dogs website and have it on a non show weekend. You'd get a lot more participants.


----------



## poodledreams (Sep 17, 2013)

I knew you would it's Dannielle from Fb. I'd love some help!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When you have some ideas loosely put together, call me and we'll see what we can cpme up with.


----------



## poodledreams (Sep 17, 2013)

*Poodle meet up (for 2014) Ontario Canada...(Kw,Cambridge and surrounding)*

I am thinking this would be more of a "social playdate" then anything like woofstock as that would involve quite a bit of money...(which I don't have and sponsorship (another thing I don't have) so for the event I'm looking to hold more of a "Meet and Greet with other poodle parents of all sizes toys, Mediums and Standards. The event would be held where theirs not a distance between either Harrison (where they have a park and dog park or it could be held in Cambridge or Kitchner) We could also have some sort of a Picnic? Maybe a few contests like "best tricks, best dressed, creative groom etc) also offering water dishes around the area for the dogs!! Maybe a Demo groom? That's some of the ideas of have for "the poodle Meet up" if we were doing a few contest we'd of course needs some donations for prizes.
Hope that gives you an idea of what i was thinking)
found regards,
Dannielle


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm interested! I want Jasper to meet other poodles. Great idea


----------



## poodledreams (Sep 17, 2013)

We'd love to see you there  I should have my puppy girl by then (cross fingers) looks like I'm getting a toy or Mini lol


----------

